# SMS 122 co2 controller for sale



## molurus73 (Apr 15, 2005)

I am looking to sell my co2 controller. I plan to run 2 (or 3) tanks off of one co2 tank and probably will not be needing this. I have mentioned it to Sean since he is getting a few things from me already, but if he does not want it, I will be selling it. Is in real good shape. Would be asking $50 for it. Just wanted to throw this out as food for thought.


----------



## brad (Jul 10, 2005)

Is the offer good for SWOAPE members only or would you ship it?


----------



## molurus73 (Apr 15, 2005)

I would ship. Buyer pays shipping of course.


----------



## brad (Jul 10, 2005)

hmmmm, maybe I`ll get my girlfriend to buy me an early Christams present. I`ll check with her tonight.


----------



## jonathan (Apr 6, 2005)

Is a controller the same as a regulator? I think that the controller needs a regulator too but I'm not sure. I have a CO2 tank and I'm looking for the rest of the stuff for a CO2 system.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

No, the regulator attaches directly to the CO2 tank to regulate the flow of CO2 out of the tank. A pH controller is a device that is used to semi-automate the injection of the CO2 into the tank via pH readings. 

A pH controller requires that you have a regulator with a solenoid so the controller can cycle the CO2 on/off based on pH readings. Here are a couple of brands of conrollers you can google for more info: Milwaukee SMS-122 and PinPoint.


----------

